# What Makes Habanos So Special?



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Before anyone jumps to any conclusions I am not here to argue CC are better than NC, but rather why do they have TWANG and why do do they smoke better at lower humidity levels than NC. I would think cigars from different origins, example DR and Nicaragua, would also require distinct humidity levels to smoke best as well, but I have not stumbled across much information regarding this. 

I have heard many reasons for Habanos unique qualities including having more lithium in the soil and other such theories, but none of them have yet to convince me on the matter. Thus I was hoping any of you more knowledgeable veterans can enlighten me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Taste is very subjective! I have seen many switch from Non Cubans to Cubans and never look back. I have never seen it go the other way.
Soil sun wind rain rolled on the thighs of Virgins the embargo forbidden fruit. I have heard and argued all the reasons. The reasons are many the results the same. They don't call them the best cigars in the world for nothing. Now you stop and think about it the Cubans have been growing and rolling tobacco into cigars for many centuries. The other guys just started doing it after the embargo to cash in on the need for SEEGARS in America. Now you don't honestly think that they can learn what it took our Cuban brothers and sisters centuries to perfect in 50 or so years do ya?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

First off we don't need to convince of anything 
Humidity level is a preference


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

You have no idea how much this area of the forum is going to cost you.
Start selling your NC's and up the limit of your visa...taste is subjective, but I don't know anyone who has survived the cliff


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Simple answer....the tobacco is grown in Cuba.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I personally think it's the seed more than anything. I've tried 2-3 cigars that contained different tobacco all from various seed, but all grown in the same area in Aruba. This basically eliminates the region that made the cigar better. I took a few puffs and almost immediately I could tell what cigar had the tobacco grown from Cuban seed over the non cuban seed. The tobacco was smooth, floral, fragrant, and just flat out better. The other 2 had a sour, harsh, and aggressive taste. Keep in mind the seed was probably a result of hundreds of hundreds of years plants grown in cuba which is why the end result is just better.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Taste is very subjective! I have seen many switch from Non Cubans to Cubans and never look back. I have never seen it go the other way.
> Soil sun wind rain rolled on the thighs of Virgins the embargo forbidden fruit. I have heard and argued all the reasons. The reasons are many the results the same. They don't call them the best cigars in the world for nothing. Now you stop and think about it the Cubans have been growing and rolling tobacco into cigars for many centuries. The other guys just started doing it after the embargo to cash in on the need for SEEGARS in America. Now you don't honestly think that they can learn what it took our Cuban brothers and sisters centuries to perfect in 50 or so years do ya?


Looks like I'm going in the right direction then!
But that makes total sense. I'm sure Cubans know the sweet spot for planting, harvesting, pruning, et cetera, while newer tobacco plantations do not have the same experience.



thebigk said:


> First off we don't need to convince of anything
> Humidity level is a preference


Convince of what? Sorry I don't know what you are referring to.

Well humidity level is definitely a preference, but most people who smoke, at least from my observations, keep their Habanos drier than their NC. It just got me wondering why Cubans smoke better drier and why non-Cubans smoke well at the same relative humidity for most smokers. I would think that each country's tobacco would be enjoyed most by smokers at different ranges of humidity, but this does not seem the case. 
Perhaps it's just that people differentiate from CC because they are harder to acquire. I'm uncertain and just curious why and how this phenomena arises.



asmartbull said:


> You have no idea how much this area of the forum is going to cost you.
> Start selling your NC's and up the limit of your visa...taste is subjective, but I don't know anyone who has survived the cliff


It already cost me a pretty penny!!! Got me a nice sampler with some reviews coming up.



Mante said:


> Simple answer....the tobacco is grown in Cuba.


I think the Cuba factor is a great deal, but I'm curious what exactly leads to this unique product. Is it the soil, experience, humidity, sunlight/latitude, or whatever else?



LGHT said:


> I personally think it's the seed more than anything. I've tried 2-3 cigars that contained different tobacco all from various seed, but all grown in the same area in Aruba. This basically eliminates the region that made the cigar better. I took a few puffs and almost immediately I could tell what cigar had the tobacco grown from Cuban seed over the non cuban seed. The tobacco was smooth, floral, fragrant, and just flat out better. The other 2 had a sour, harsh, and aggressive taste. Keep in mind the seed was probably a result of hundreds of hundreds of years plants grown in cuba which is why the end result is just better.


This could keep a significant factor looking into. I'll try to do some research on this, but I know offhand that Cubans seeds were brought to other countries, yet these cigars are not Cubanesque. Maybe it's due to generational mutations since these seeds were planted after the embargo?


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

I am no veteran, but I'll throw out my opinions

Why do they have twang? 
It is just characteristic of Cuban Tobacco, why,who knows, that's just how it is.

Why do they smoke better at a lower RH than NC's?
Well, that is the just the general consensus from the majority, opinions differ. I personally think that both NCs and CCs smoke better at a lower RH.

What makes Habanos unique?
It starts with the tobacco, it has a flavor profile, which me and many others fell in love with, that is like no other.

Then the way it is cared for and handled when it is grown,harvested and cured.Cigars are a trade that have been passed down from generation to generation over hundreds of years in Cuba and they have mastered the art.

It is what they do,and in my opinion,they are the best at it, from growing, to blending, to rolling.Yeah and having damn good tasting tobacco doesn't hurt the situation.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

I keep my humidor at somewhat low RH (seems to hover around 63%) in an effort to hit a supposed burn improvement. That being said, the engineer in me can't help but point out that we smoke leaves which contain a lot of cellulose. Cellulose is a carbohydrate whcih means that when it burns it's significant hydrogen content will form steam which will humidify the rest of the cigar. While a dryer cigar will light more easily, the significant amout of steam production from the coal will condense in the cooler aft section behind the coal. I note that the last third of my cigars ends up being significantly more moist than when it starts. I surmise that this is a result of steam production that has condensed in the latter portion of my cigar. Since the total steam production of a cigar is far higher than the amount of water that can be contained in air, I cannot help but conclude that initial humidity of a cigar is of small consequence to my favorite portion of a cigar (the last half) since it will be the recipient of all of the tasty condensate from the first half. Besides steam condensing in the latter half, much of the tar and other tasty organic molecules will condense in the last half of a cigar which will eventually be pyrolysed when the coal works it's way back.

I enjoy both CC's and NC's still. For the most part, I find that my CC's tend to carry a nice range of lighter notes and that cotton candy Cuban twang that seems to be so unique. I've burned sugar while cooking and gotten some hint of that twang before. My favorite NC's tend to be super oily punch in the face heavy cigars that Cuban cigars don't tend to venture into. I look to my CCs for their softer notes and balance whereas I like my smaller collection of NC's for their heavier hit of tobacco aroma. I love my Liga #9 . So damn oily that it's a smoke bomb. The wrapper even sweats a fine sheen of wetness just behind the coal when I puff. I have never seen another cigar do that.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Mante said:


> Simple answer....the tobacco is grown in Cuba.


This^^^^. Its why the best cabernet sauvignons come from Napa, and the best pinot noirs come from Washington State an the best burgandys come from......well Burgandy. TERROIR.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MDSPHOTO said:


> This^^^^. Its why the best cabernet sauvignons come from Napa, and the best pinot noirs come from Washington State an the best burgandys come from......well Burgandy. TERROIR.


LOL David, you present a valid standpoint.

I should explain my answer though. I know from experience that I seriously enjoy cuban cigars over most others. All? No. To this end I cannot be bothered assessing the why and what or the how. To me it is a given that when I pick a cuban cigar over all others in my stash (yes I have numerous NC's) I am almost guaranteed to enjoy it. Smoke what you like gents and whatever it is enjoy the hell out of it, otherwise you are missing the point of cigars. :thumb:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cuban cigars have twang because centuries ago, long before Columbus stumbled across the New World, the ancient tribe who lived in Cuba were the Taino. Master farmers and tobacco producers, they developed a strain of tobacco with a very distinctive flavor profile which the other Caribbean tribes called "Tainong." This has quite simply been shortened and corrupted over the years and through various languages to what we call "twang."

Yes, I learned that while talking to an archaeologist who lives in the village inside my head.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

I wouldnt consider myself a veteran in the world of Habanos but I think I have had enough at this point to offer a helpful response. More importantly I believe I can offer one that is unbiased and objective. You did say that you were not here to argue which is better...



Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Why do they have TWANG...


Using a Socratic approach, Why does San Andres Morron have a different profile than CT Broadleaf? TWANG is simply a flavor characteristic, nothing more. If you able to distinguish between a Nica puro and a DR puro and have an idea why this is, then you are halfway there. To learn more about the Habano production process, I have found this handbook helpful: The World of Habanos



Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> ...why do do they smoke better at lower humidity levels than NC.


The simple answer is that they are shipped "wet"; and very young. When you receive a Padron 1926 it has been aged 7 yrs and is begging to be smoked immediately, not the case for Habanos.

As for the CC vs NC debate I will say this, there are some very good CCs and some not so good CCs, as Tony said taste is subjective. More importantly, you may have a very good CC but could mistake it for a bad CC if you smoke it too young. Smoking fresh Cubans right out of the LCDH is not the best way to get a true feel for Habanos.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Personal opinion from a farming background. You can't duplicate the climate or soil. Also one of the reasons you can tell a dominican puro from a nica puro.

David (mdsphoto) makes a great point using wine types and regions. You're going to get difference flavors from different regions, soil characteristics, and climate.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> This^^^^. Its why the best cabernet sauvignons come from Napa, and the best pinot noirs come from Washington State an the best burgandys come from......well Burgandy. TERROIR.


I'm not really a wine drinker, but didn't these types of California wine somehow beat the "best" French wines of all types in a blind-test?



Mante said:


> LOL David, you present a valid standpoint.
> 
> I should explain my answer though. I know from experience that I seriously enjoy cuban cigars over most others. All? No. To this end I cannot be bothered assessing the why and what or the how. To me it is a given that when I pick a cuban cigar over all others in my stash (yes I have numerous NC's) I am almost guaranteed to enjoy it. Smoke what you like gents and whatever it is enjoy the hell out of it, otherwise you are missing the point of cigars. :thumb:


Indeed. I go into my humidor and pick what looks appetizing for the day. Just wanted to learn a bit more about what I'm smoking.



Tritones said:


> Cuban cigars have twang because centuries ago, long before Columbus stumbled across the New World, the ancient tribe who lived in Cuba were the Taino. Master farmers and tobacco producers, they developed a strain of tobacco with a very distinctive flavor profile which the other Caribbean tribes called "Tainong." This has quite simply been shortened and corrupted over the years and through various languages to what we call "twang."
> 
> Yes, I learned that while talking to an archaeologist who lives in the village inside my head.


I heard of that too! :heh:
Don't tell me the chief who came up with the name was also called Shitting Bull? :shocked:

(Thanks for the good laugh.)



Merovius said:


> I wouldnt consider myself a veteran in the world of Habanos but I think I have had enough at this point to offer a helpful response. More importantly I believe I can offer one that is unbiased and objective. You did say that you were not here to argue which is better...
> 
> Using a Socratic approach, Why does San Andres Morron have a different profile than CT Broadleaf? TWANG is simply a flavor characteristic, nothing more. If you able to distinguish between a Nica puro and a DR puro and have an idea why this is, then you are halfway there. To learn more about the Habano production process, I have found this handbook helpful: The World of Habanos
> 
> ...


Thanks for the helpful link. I'll read it when I get time, but that does make sense. I never really considered that since CC are so young and wet that is why folks prefer them at a lower RH. Very good point. 
Also found this link last night, if you are interested in different Cuban tobaccos brother. 
JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie



piperdown said:


> Personal opinion from a farming background. You can't duplicate the climate or soil. Also one of the reasons you can tell a dominican puro from a nica puro.
> 
> David (mdsphoto) makes a great point using wine types and regions. You're going to get difference flavors from different regions, soil characteristics, and climate.


Yes that was my hunch too. I was just curious if anyone had a more precise answer to explain the differences in taste. Seems like scientists haven't really done much from my research in this field.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

It seems to have cut you guys off.



The invisible man said:


> I am no veteran, but I'll throw out my opinions
> 
> Why do they have twang?
> It is just characteristic of Cuban Tobacco, why,who knows, that's just how it is.
> ...


Thanks for the response. It seems like I'm searching for a non-existent answer. Seems like I shouldn't sweat the particulars, but smoke the sticks.



KaChong said:


> I keep my humidor at somewhat low RH (seems to hover around 63%) in an effort to hit a supposed burn improvement. That being said, the engineer in me can't help but point out that we smoke leaves which contain a lot of cellulose. Cellulose is a carbohydrate whcih means that when it burns it's significant hydrogen content will form steam which will humidify the rest of the cigar. While a dryer cigar will light more easily, the significant amout of steam production from the coal will condense in the cooler aft section behind the coal. I note that the last third of my cigars ends up being significantly more moist than when it starts. I surmise that this is a result of steam production that has condensed in the latter portion of my cigar. Since the total steam production of a cigar is far higher than the amount of water that can be contained in air, I cannot help but conclude that initial humidity of a cigar is of small consequence to my favorite portion of a cigar (the last half) since it will be the recipient of all of the tasty condensate from the first half. Besides steam condensing in the latter half, much of the tar and other tasty organic molecules will condense in the last half of a cigar which will eventually be pyrolysed when the coal works it's way back.
> 
> I enjoy both CC's and NC's still. For the most part, I find that my CC's tend to carry a nice range of lighter notes and that cotton candy Cuban twang that seems to be so unique. I've burned sugar while cooking and gotten some hint of that twang before. My favorite NC's tend to be super oily punch in the face heavy cigars that Cuban cigars don't tend to venture into. I look to my CCs for their softer notes and balance whereas I like my smaller collection of NC's for their heavier hit of tobacco aroma. I love my Liga #9 [/URL] . So damn oily that it's a smoke bomb. The wrapper even sweats a fine sheen of wetness just behind the coal when I puff. I have never seen another cigar do that.


I love it when you talk science it to me. :wink: (No I'm not trying to hit you!) 
I have always noticed that cigars got wetter in the last third. Thanks for a great explanation. Maybe this also explains why cigars seem to change flavors or transition as well. Never had the LP #9 yet, but I got a few in the humidor. Might smoke one in the incoming weeks.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> This could keep a significant factor looking into. I'll try to do some research on this, but I know offhand that Cubans seeds were brought to other countries, yet these cigars are not Cubanesque. Maybe it's due to generational mutations since these seeds were planted after the embargo?


The whole "cuban seed" thing has been used as a marketing tool for years and more than likely abused since it's almost impossible for someone to debate the origin of seeds. I however know first hand the grower had authentic 1rst generation seed as he was a long time grower in cuba before setting up shop in aruba and you couldn't tell his cuban seed cigars from other cuban cigars. In fact I preferred his cigars over some Cubans I've smoked.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

LGHT said:


> The whole "cuban seed" thing has been used as a marketing tool for years and more than likely abused since it's almost impossible for someone to debate the origin of seeds. I however know first hand the grower had authentic 1rst generation seed as he was a long time grower in cuba before setting up shop in aruba and you couldn't tell his cuban seed cigars from other cuban cigars. In fact I preferred his cigars over some Cubans I've smoked.


That's a very good point. Plus if anything the seeds were planted around 50 years ago and if they were authentic to begin with are most likely hybridized now. 
It seems like I have a significant lead here. The genetics of different strains would definitely explain the differences in tobaccos. If I only had the means to carry it out.

Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I'm not really a wine drinker, but didn't these types of California wine somehow beat the "best" French wines of all types in a blind-test?


Sort of, but not really. Look-up the Judgement in Paris of 1976 if you have interest. I'd love to say the book about the event was fantastic, but it was not even for wine snob.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Sort of, but not really. Look-up the Judgement in Paris of 1976 if you have interest. I'd love to say the book about the event was fantastic, but it was not even for wine snob.


Interesting thanks for the info. I just looked it up and it seems US won in the rematches as well. Go USA, GO!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tobacco (Nicotiana tabacum) itself is a naturally-occurring tetraploid hybrid of other Nicotiana species. Like most hybrids, its genetic material is full of potential variation. On the one hand, this allows it to thrive in a wide range of environments. On the other hand, it virtually guarantees that any change (even one that might seem small to us) in climate, soil, or cultural practices will encourage the expression of otherwise latent genetic traits, some of which are linked to flavor in one way or another.

It is also not beyond the realm of possibility that some of the organisms responsible for "curing" (palatable word for "controlled composting") are location-specific, and may influence flavor through the curing process.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've wondered this myself; what is responsible for the "terroir" that makes Cuban tobacco so different from all the others? When the owners and blenders of the famous marcas we all know and love were exiled to Central America, they took their, techniques, processes, skills, and experience with them but did not replicate what they left behind. They even took the same seeds but were unable to get the same results with the same processes they used to cure and ferment the leaf.

I read somewhere that the microorganisms in the air, the yeast, and mold varieties, along with various other flora, combined with the unique soil makeup are what define Cuban tobacco, and without the combination of all those conditions that are unique to the island, no amount of skill or process will yield the same result elsewhere.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> I've wondered this myself; what is responsible for the "terroir" that makes Cuban tobacco so different from all the others? When the owners and blenders of the famous marcas we all know and love were exiled to Central America, they took their, techniques, processes, skills, and experience with them but did not replicate what they left behind. They even took the same seeds but were unable to get the same results with the same processes they used to cure and ferment the leaf.
> 
> I read somewhere that the microorganisms in the air, the yeast, and mold varieties, along with various other flora, combined with the unique soil makeup are what define Cuban tobacco, and without the combination of all those conditions that are unique to the island, no amount of skill or process will yield the same result elsewhere.


Yep. I can bring an award wining Napa winemaker to Georgia and he can bring some cloned vines and plant them here and grow cabernet grapes. But our red clay soil, hot days & nights, rain patterns, lack of elevation, sun direction and other variables not found in the microclimate of his CA vineyard will never produce a similar flavored wine.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Tritones said:


> Tobacco (Nicotiana tabacum) itself is a naturally-occurring tetraploid hybrid of other Nicotiana species. Like most hybrids, its genetic material is full of potential variation. On the one hand, this allows it to thrive in a wide range of environments. On the other hand, it virtually guarantees that any change (even one that might seem small to us) in climate, soil, or cultural practices will encourage the expression of otherwise latent genetic traits, some of which are linked to flavor in one way or another.
> 
> It is also not beyond the realm of possibility that some of the organisms responsible for "curing" (palatable word for "controlled composting") are location-specific, and may influence flavor through the curing process.





Engineer99 said:


> I've wondered this myself; what is responsible for the "terroir" that makes Cuban tobacco so different from all the others? When the owners and blenders of the famous marcas we all know and love were exiled to Central America, they took their, techniques, processes, skills, and experience with them but did not replicate what they left behind. They even took the same seeds but were unable to get the same results with the same processes they used to cure and ferment the leaf.
> 
> I read somewhere that the microorganisms in the air, the yeast, and mold varieties, along with various other flora, combined with the unique soil makeup are what define Cuban tobacco, and without the combination of all those conditions that are unique to the island, no amount of skill or process will yield the same result elsewhere.





MDSPHOTO said:


> Yep. I can bring an award wining Napa winemaker to Georgia and he can bring some cloned vines and plant them here and grow cabernet grapes. But our red clay soil, hot days & nights, rain patterns, lack of elevation, sun direction and other variables not found in the microclimate of his CA vineyard will never produce a similar flavored wine.


I haven't even thought that the curing process might also factor into the unique Cuban flavor. Holy shit there's a lot more variables than I even considered that conglomerate to product a fantastic product. This is all wonderful stuff and has sparked my curiosity.

I'm sure these organisms also evolved through the centuries of CC production. Too bad I can't find much on this, but I did found this. It seems enzymes also play a significant role as well along with fungi. Maybe mold (insert plume joke) ain't so bad after all, lol? 
http://naldc.nal.usda.gov/download/IND43968481/PDF


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

FWIW One hypothesis I've heard is the plants are stressed and as a defense mechanism produce more phytochemicals like terpenes and phenolics which would effect flavor.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

six10 said:


> FWIW One hypothesis I've heard is the plants are stressed and as a defense mechanism produce more phytochemicals like terpenes and phenolics which would effect flavor.


In Cuba, tobacco is grown during the "dry" season rather than the "rainy" season (relative terms, of course!) for just this reason. Apparently a degree of stress produces more of some flavors.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

LGHT said:


> I personally think it's the seed more than anything. I've tried 2-3 cigars that contained different tobacco all from various seed, but all grown in the same area in Aruba. This basically eliminates the region that made the cigar better. I took a few puffs and almost immediately I could tell what cigar had the tobacco grown from Cuban seed over the non cuban seed. The tobacco was smooth, floral, fragrant, and just flat out better. The other 2 had a sour, harsh, and aggressive taste. Keep in mind the seed was probably a result of hundreds of hundreds of years plants grown in cuba which is why the end result is just better.


This point cannot be discounted, nor disputed. If you research it, virtually all cigar tobacco grown round the world can trace it's seed's heritage back to Cuba. The Spanish were mad sailors, explorers and colonizers and their favorite plant was Mike's nicotiana tabacum. Indeed, in most cases, it was the first thing they planted and virtually no Spanish galleon was without it's own bag of Cuban seed. Later, Cuban seed found it's way to North America, landing first in the CT Valley. I've long argued, however, that once you harvest the first seed from a plant not grown in Cuba, it ceases to be "Cuban seed". Rather, it becomes further genetically altered and yet another, "hybrid".

Personally, I don't think Cuban cigars are "special" in any different way than non-Cubans can be special. They taste good. Just like non-Cubans, there are good, better and best Cubans. Only the best are "special". Everything else, in the words of my favorite pervert, "is just a cigar".


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

six10 said:


> FWIW One hypothesis I've heard is the plants are stressed and as a defense mechanism produce more phytochemicals like terpenes and phenolics which would effect flavor.


That's pretty cool. This is something I will have to look into.



Tritones said:


> In Cuba, tobacco is grown during the "dry" season rather than the "rainy" season (relative terms, of course!) for just this reason. Apparently a degree of stress produces more of some flavors.


 I would have never thought crops would be planted when it is dry. This is some fascinating stuff.



Herf N Turf said:


> This point cannot be discounted, nor disputed. If you research it, virtually all cigar tobacco grown round the world can trace it's seed's heritage back to Cuba. The Spanish were mad sailors, explorers and colonizers and their favorite plant was Mike's nicotiana tabacum. Indeed, in most cases, it was the first thing they planted and virtually no Spanish galleon was without it's own bag of Cuban seed. Later, Cuban seed found it's way to North America, landing first in the CT Valley. I've long argued, however, that once you harvest the first seed from a plant not grown in Cuba, it ceases to be "Cuban seed". Rather, it becomes further genetically altered and yet another, "hybrid".
> 
> Personally, I don't think Cuban cigars are "special" in any different way than non-Cubans can be special. They taste good. Just like non-Cubans, there are good, better and best Cubans. Only the best are "special". Everything else, in the words of my favorite pervert, "is just a cigar".


Indeed, but each cigars do have their unique qualities that sets them apart from others. Whether or not they are special seems to be a highly subjective debate. 
I think it would be interesting to test the genetic makeup of different tobacco seeds and see whether or not they truly are significantly different.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Indeed, but each cigars do have their unique qualities that sets them apart from others. Whether or not they are special seems to be a highly subjective debate.
> I think it would be interesting to test the genetic makeup of different tobacco seeds and see whether or not they truly are significantly different.


Also, Cuba supposedly has a higher concentration of lithium in its soil. Alkali metals like lithium are responsible for the activation of particular flavors on the palette, like salt. Just another added effect of Cuban terroir.


----------

